# #64 Rubber bands for a natural



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I was going to pick up some rubber bands from Staples to use as a band on my Natural, but wanted to confirm a few things. #64 - 3-1/2" x 1/4"

http://m.staples.ca/en/Staples-Economy-Rubber-Bands-Size-64/product_39381_2-CA_1_20001

Do I just loop them as singled or double them up?

How do I measure band length, same as with a tube or flat bands?

I'll probably pick up some #32 to use for securing bands to the slingshot too, as that seems to be well received.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks @CornDawg

I believe I had seen that video and then found the other. I'll go with the method you linked as it looks a bit more robust and durable. I have all those SimpleShot videos bookmarked at home.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There are arguments for dusting bands like this with unscented talcum powder to prolong the life of the bands.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

CornDawg recommended a good video.

I like #64's but I braid them as seen in this tutorial I made:

http://www.slingshot-hunting.com/diy-slingshot-for-hunting/

Cheers,

CM


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Clever Moniker said:


> CornDawg recommended a good video.
> 
> I like #64's but I braid them as seen in this tutorial I made:
> http://www.slingshot-hunting.com/diy-slingshot-for-hunting/
> ...


Thanks for the link. I had seen that method and will probably try it too.

I have two naturals to band up and will have plenty of elastics. If nothing else the kids will get a kick out of using elastics as our bands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chained office rubber can not only be affective but cheap and convenient! Go for it!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey man, you got a full bag of rubber. set them up in different configurations, youll find one set up good for indoor plinking with soft air pellets and then youll find another set up thats good for knocking a rabbit into a stew pot.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Personally, I like braided 32s doubled up.

I find braided lasts longer than tied. 
And doubling means you have an obvious warning when there is a break (though single 64s work well too).

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> Chained office rubber can not only be affective but cheap and convenient! Go for it!





Imperial said:


> hey man, you got a full bag of rubber. set them up in different configurations, youll find one set up good for indoor plinking with soft air pellets and then youll find another set up thats good for knocking a rabbit into a stew pot.





romanista77 said:


> Personally, I like braided 32s doubled up.
> 
> I find braided lasts longer than tied.
> And doubling means you have an obvious warning when there is a break (though single 64s work well too).
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions and help. I wasn't able to stop yet, but hitting up Staples is a priority tomorrow.

I've finished sanding my first natural and need to get some oil for it too.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It ain't pretty, but it works....quite well actually.

This was a side project from one of the naturals I made, just a little guy. Hasn't been sanded properly or oiled yet.


----------

